# Stolen snow machine??



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

So I went to pick up a farm tractor I had in a parking lot today and it was stolen. Anyone else had that great experience? The nice guy left the ****** pusher and took the nice tractor. What a guy


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Crazy! I bet people saw it happening and they just assumed they were the owner. Good luck dealing with your insurance company.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Where are you at in IL? What was the tractor and any special markings that distinguished it from others of the same brand and model?


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

It was in Naperville at Ogden and Iroquois at iriquois center. It was a john Deere 6430. No name on it but it had 6 wheel weights 3 in and 3 out on each side and r and p axles with cast wheels that's slightly unique most have the rolled steel. Had a broken cover on the right side by the exhaust and that's all that I can think of that would be different. Cops are checking all of the stores surveillance cameras in the plaza. Hopefully they see something.


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

Camden;1983977 said:


> Crazy! I bet people saw it happening and they just assumed they were the owner. Good luck dealing with your insurance company.


Thanks. The cop that made the report was saying it's hard to bother people loading because in the winter machines are coming and going at Wierd times all the time so they can't harass everyone


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

that sucks man I hope they find it.....


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

xgiovannix12;1984005 said:


> that sucks man I hope they find it.....


Thanks. Def a rotten deal. it was the first new thing Ive ever purchased. I hope they find the sad sob that took it


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Honestly I would feel bad If I found the F***ER cops wouldnt get to him. I hate theifs


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

One of my biggest worries.

One thing I want to go to is installing tracking gps units that is used on cars. If they do not know they are there you might find a stolen machine. I know it is too late for you but on your next machine.

Best of luck on finding it.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mqfarms;1984001 said:


> Thanks. The cop that made the report was saying it's hard to bother people loading because in the winter machines are coming and going at Wierd times all the time so they can't harass everyone


Sounds like a cop out on the cops part. He just does not want to do what it takes. You might look into it yourself. Owners do not mind...they like to know if their surveillance works.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mqfarms;1983960 said:


> So I went to pick up a farm tractor I had in a parking lot today and it was stolen. Anyone else had that great experience? The nice guy left the ****** pusher and took the nice tractor. What a guy


Go talk to all the businesses there and see if any of them have a security camera pointed outside.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't understand how these expensive pieces of equipment have a common key. I worry all the time about my Cat loader being stolen. We remove the extra power key from the rear of the machine. There's a guy here that removes his battery.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

CET I will often do the same thing. Not the battery, yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call;1984016 said:


> Sounds like a cop out on the cops part. He just does not want to do what it takes. You might look into it yourself. Owners do not mind...they like to know if their surveillance works.


That's ridiculous. If cops started checking every piece of equipment left on site or moving around during a storm, they would never get anything else done.

Besides, how do you prove ownership? It isn't like a tractor comes with a title or registration.

Then, how does an employee prove that he is actually supposed to be operating that equipment?

One of my guys got stopped on the way to the dealer with my JCB. Middle of the day, half mile from the dealership. I get a call asking if I have proof of ownership. Yeah, let me dig the bill of sale out from 8 years ago. I go over there and talk to the cop. He asks about a title or registration. He DIDN'T even know that they're not registered or titled. And the loader had a logo and my employee had a uniform on with the same logo.

Needless to say, I WAS pissed and did mind. He wasted my time.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1984065 said:


> That's ridiculous. If cops started checking every piece of equipment left on site or moving around during a storm, they would never get anything else done.
> 
> Besides, how do you prove ownership? It isn't like a tractor comes with a title or registration.
> 
> ...


Around here the police and equipment dealers have a list of serial numbers for stolen equipment. When I bought my skiddy I called the local dealer t omake sure it wasn't on that list. Now for a cop to have any idea where that serial number is on a piece of equipment is a different story. But I do agree if a cop stopped me while moving a piece of equipment and asked for proof of ownership I would be pissed also.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol Observant...
I don't store anything on any site but I do have a quite a bit I worry about especially when I'm out working.
The good news is where I store most of it there is a nosey tenant who loves to hunt and calls me regularly when someone so much as drives through. Honestly better than a video camera.
His best trick?..."Are you looking for Bradley?" " Yah, do you know where he is?" "No one named Bradley ever lived here, Scram!!!" 
We get a lot of thefts that wind up with stuff down by Burlington. One year my neighbour picked up a kid that was stuck in the ditch and wanted a ride into town to phone his dad. The cops were at the car the next day, stolen from Toronto.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, that sucks. I'm sorry you lost your tractor, hopefully it is found soon. Unfortunately, it is probably on its way out of the country. The only thing I hate worse than liars is a thief. As was said above, hopefully he is found by the police before you find him. At least then he might get to jail in one piece. I wish you luck.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;1984065 said:


> That's ridiculous. If cops started checking every piece of equipment left on site or moving around during a storm, they would never get anything else done.
> 
> Besides, how do you prove ownership? It isn't like a tractor comes with a title or registration.
> 
> ...


Mark, this was not my point.

I was trying to say by reviewing cameras to see what happen and perhaps catch a license plate. It sounded like the cop did not want to waste time reviewing recording. Sure it is work...should someone else be doing that ? If there was a murder...would they be searching videos ?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

On a Call;1984104 said:


> Mark, this was not my point.
> 
> I was trying to say by reviewing cameras to see what happen and perhaps catch a license plate. It sounded like the cop did not want to waste time reviewing recording. Sure it is work...should someone else be doing that ? If there was a murder...would they be searching videos ?


From OP: Cops are checking all of the stores surveillance cameras in the plaza. Hopefully they see something.

Please learn facts before posting foolishly. Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That sucks....it's one of my biggest fears as far as equipment theft goes leaving things sit on site.

I hope they catch the guy and you get your tractor back. Report it to your Deere dealer as stolen, Deere has a nationwide database for stolen equipment.


cet;1984060 said:


> I don't understand how these expensive pieces of equipment have a common key. I worry all the time about my Cat loader being stolen. We remove the extra power key from the rear of the machine. There's a guy here that removes his battery.


Agreed for sure. It's crazy that with all the electronics and technology in them now that they can't at least do like cars with a computer chip in a key. Even if the key is the same, change the chip codes so it won't start.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Longae29;1984119 said:


> From OP: Cops are checking all of the stores surveillance cameras in the plaza.


That was the way I understood it, too.

Could it have been hauled away on a trailer, or maybe on a ramp truck? If so, disconnecting the battery might not prevent its disappearance, but putting in a hidden/locking switch could at least keep the thievin' bastitches from driving it away.

Hope you get it back, and in good shape. Post an update if it gets recovered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;1984119 said:


> From OP: Cops are checking all of the stores surveillance cameras in the plaza. Hopefully they see something.
> 
> Please learn facts before posting foolishly. Thanks


Lol...........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Removing the battery or the 2nd key wont help any IF THEY want it they will take it....

Most every operator know where the 2nd keys are unless you install a hidden one.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Whenever I leave my skid loader anywhere, I turn the battery cutoff switch off (in the engine compartment) and then put a padlock on the hood so you can't open it. Obviously, as you said, if they want it, they'll just drag it up on a trailer (or roll back tow truck) and take it. But at least they will have to work for it a little bit. Best I know of without making it a PITA for me when I want it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Its not uncommon for us to lose equipment,..wheel loaders, skids, sectionals, salt trucks. Last year alone 3 machines, salt truck and several doors off skids. All but the doors were recovered.

Chicago is a tough market.

I should add the lots thru out Chicagoland have tons of sectionals and brand new cats since most other companies copy us. Now their stuff is being stolen also.


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1984144 said:


> That sucks....it's one of my biggest fears as far as equipment theft goes leaving things sit on site.
> 
> I hope they catch the guy and you get your tractor back. Report it to your Deere dealer as stolen, Deere has a nationwide database for stolen equipment.
> 
> Agreed for sure. It's crazy that with all the electronics and technology in them now that they can't at least do like cars with a computer chip in a key. Even if the key is the same, change the chip codes so it won't start.


Ha its in deeres data base and about 50 auctioneers in surrounding states. I hope to get it back


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

Maine_Train;1984157 said:


> That was the way I understood it, too.
> 
> Could it have been hauled away on a trailer, or maybe on a ramp truck? If so, disconnecting the battery might not prevent its disappearance, but putting in a hidden/locking switch could at least keep the thievin' bastitches from driving it away.
> 
> Hope you get it back, and in good shape. Post an update if it gets recovered.


I hope to get it back in good shape soon. I figure they drove it but who knows.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mqfarms;1984412 said:


> I hope to get it back in good shape soon. I figure they drove it but who knows.


did they find anything on video?


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

Not as of now. They are looking through it all and also the stoplight cams. There's a 10 day window so a lot of film


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

tell em to git r done then .....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mqfarms;1984414 said:


> Not as of now. They are looking through it all and also the stoplight cams. There's a 10 day window so a lot of film


Stores probably only have 24hrs worth of saved film. If they actually had the 10 days worth they would only need to look at about 2 seconds worth from each day. If it was there on one day and gone the same time the next...kinda narrowed it down.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

there you go NBL, revealing Police secrets. They rather people envision them sitting there eating donuts and watching videos


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mqfarms;1984412 said:


> I hope to get it back in good shape soon. I figure they drove it but who knows.


Seems like the guys from Kannada where this happens a lot have said that within a couple hours the equipment is in a shipping container headed to the nearest harbor and is on its way overseas within a couple days.

Hope I'm wrong and you get it back.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JDDave is the kingpin...how the hell can you afford 15 JD tractors plowing snow....?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1984562 said:


> JDDave is the kingpin...how the hell can you afford 15 JD tractors plowing snow....?


Yeah ok. Lol. Our biggest fear is getting stuff stolen. We won't leave equipment in a parking lot without a locked compound unless they have 24hr security and video surveillance. It seems as soon as you get one stolen the insurance company wants gps tracking on all your equipment.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;1984566 said:


> Yeah ok. Lol. Our biggest fear is getting stuff stolen. We won't leave equipment in a parking lot without a locked compound unless they have 24hr security and video surveillance. It seems as soon as you get one stolen the insurance company wants gps tracking on all your equipment.


Stefan is proof that the cameras aren't worth their time. Unless you want to watch over and over the guy that took your tractor.

I just wish someone would borrow my skid steer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;1984578 said:


> Stefan is proof that the cameras aren't worth their time. Unless you want to watch over and over the guy that took your tractor.
> 
> I just wish someone would borrow my skid steer.


Is it sitting at your shop? I'm not doing much today.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just saying...no one suspects the guy on video with 5 kids in the truck ...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;1984581 said:


> Is it sitting at your shop? I'm not doing much today.


I can leave it at the end of the driveway with the keys. 
I guess your key works.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;1984582 said:


> Just saying...no one suspects the guy on video with 5 kids in the truck ...


Someone has to drive the getaway vehicle.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

cet;1984585 said:


> I can leave it at the end of the driveway with the keys.
> I guess your key works.


what kind of machine ILL be right over :laughing: I bet I got the key for it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

GPS isn't a expensive. For 20-30 a month, its piece of mind with pluses.

@ 30 a month, how much is ur deductible, loss time, scrambling to cover loss unit, the satisfaction of catching the criminal? 

I know guys who GPS puck there small eqm.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

30 bucks over stolen equipment I think its worth it....


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll be using gps for sure moving forward. I'm also probably going to want to be in a secure facility or I won't have much interest in doing it. Snow isn't how I make my living just extra cash, but after this I'm not sure I'll have the interest...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't remember who it was, someone new who posted video of himself clearing a dealership lot in a loader and was asking for pointers on what he could do differently, but I just remember him starting up the machine and pulling out of what appeared to be one of the service bays. It was middle of the night, pitch black out and no one around. He appeared to have the place all to himself. That would be a sweet arrangement. Machine/hydros already warmed up and no snow to clean off the machine. That would be nice.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

derekslawncare;1986046 said:


> I don't remember who it was, someone new who posted video of himself clearing a dealership lot in a loader and was asking for pointers on what he could do differently, but I just remember him starting up the machine and pulling out of what appeared to be one of the service bays. It was middle of the night, pitch black out and no one around. He appeared to have the place all to himself. That would be a sweet arrangement. Machine/hydros already warmed up and no snow to clean off the machine. That would be nice.


The loader is either the dealerships or his and he is an employee of the dealership along with handling the snow from what I can tell.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark13;1986286 said:


> The loader is either the dealerships or his and he is an employee of the dealership along with handling the snow from what I can tell.


I see. Still, that would be about the only way I would stage equipment on site. It would have to be a secure facility for me to leave it there.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What is the insurance telling you ?

Hope you had enough to cover it.


----------

